

AT&T 1000 minutes bonus Rollover - tanitall
http://9to5mac.com/2011/02/11/att-says-thank-you-to-iphone-users-with-1000-bonus-minutes/

======
Bud
Dated February 11, 2011.

Also, given that AT&T is evidently willing to reshape or eliminate
messaging/minutes plans on a whim to make sure customers are forced into more
expensive tiers, and given that if you have the temerity to change voice
plans, they take away all your accumulated rollover minutes, this "bonus" has
little value, I would say.

It's especially annoying that they delete rollover minutes because you have to
pay for them _twice_ : first you pay for the minutes themselves, then you pay
extra if you want a rollover plan that allows you to keep the minutes.

Are you listening, AT&T? Because this is the #1 reason that I will switch to
Verizon or Sprint or someone else once my contract is up. And I've been a
loyal cell customer for 4+ years, and a loyal DSL customer for over a decade.
But you are ticking me off, here.

------
tanitall
Ignore the date on the article, this did promotion back in February, but
supposedly they're running it again this week. Had to link to a legit article
to let folks know that this isn't some scam or something.

I just tried again and was confirmed for another 1000 minutes for 5 seconds of
effort.

